# هندسة المرور



## مهندس طرق مرور (9 سبتمبر 2007)

السادة المهندسين...
هل من احد يهتم بهندسة المرور وبرامج senchro , HCSوالتحليل المروري
هل من احد لديه نسخة جديدة من هذه البرامج 
هل هناك مواضيع مرورية يمكن الحديث عنها...هل من احد يهتم بذاك النوع من الهندسة
اشكركم والله الموفق


----------



## 3absiso (11 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
كان مشروع التخرج تبعي عن Traffic بس صراحة الي 4 سنوات متخرج و ما اشتغلت فيه بالمرة


----------



## mfalahxp (11 سبتمبر 2007)

تعد هندسة المرور من احدث الاختصاصات الهندسية على مستوى العالم(1955) وقد تطورت بشكل كبير غير أن الكثيرين في العالم لا يربط هندسة المرور بالبنى التحتية للحياة غير أن الدول المتقدمة اهتمت بهذا الاختصاص لسبيبين : سلامة مستخدمي الطرق وانعكاس النقل على الاقتصاد(علاقة الزمن بالاقتصاد) مع العلم انه تم تطوير الكثير من البرمجيات التي تصب في هذا الميدان وهي على مستوى عالي 
للوهلة الاولى يظن اي شخص ان هندسة المرور ذات نطاق ضيق وهذا مااعتقدته انا بالفعل وخلال تجربتي المتواضعة بالعمل في مجال هندسة المرور وجدت طيف واسع لاختصاص هندسة المرور على مستوى العالم يبدأ من تصميم رصيف مشاة ويصل الى دراسة حركات النقل للقطارات والميترو 

وعلى غرار الكودات العالمية للمنشآت والطرق مثل Astm- Aashto- Bs- Din
يوجد كودات مرور اهمها Hcm بالاضافة لمعهد دراسات النقل العالمي Ite ومن اهم البرمجيات في مجال المرور (النمذجة المرورية) Synchro - Aasidra 
وعلى صعيد النقل Strada -vissim -transcad 
وبناء على ماسبق نجد ان هندسة المرور مدخل صغير لمدينة كبيرة متشعبة كثيرا

وعلى ما يبدو ان عدد الذين يعملون في هذا المجال صغير نسبيا على صعيد الهندسة في البلاد العربية


شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## كروم (5 فبراير 2008)

اخوتي الاحباء
من اراد منكم ان يعمل في مجال هندسة المرور فلدينا شواغر الان في دبي لكل المستويات
ارسل نسخة من السيرة الذاتية و سنقوم بالرد عليك
[email protected]
[email protected]
karroumk***********


----------



## مهندس الطرق (17 فبراير 2008)

انا الآن أعمل في الماجستير عن طريق البحث في هندسة الطرق والمرور داخل المدن لكني أجد صعوبة كبيرة في الحصول علي معلومات عن النمذجة المرورية والبرامج الخاصة بها. أرجو المساعدة ممن لديه معلومات او برامج


----------



## mfalahxp (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mfalahxp (18 فبراير 2008)

*ربما تجد ما يساعدك في هذا المنتدى حول النمذجة المرورية*

http://trafficware.infopop.cc/eve/forums 
الخاص ببرامج الشركة في مجال النمذجة

استفسار
في اي جامعة تحاول الحصول على درجة الماجستير ؟

بالتوفيق


----------



## مهندس الطرق (19 فبراير 2008)

مشكور ي أخي على الموقع , دخلت عليه الآن ويبدو أنه مفيد .
أنا أحاول الحصول على الماجستير من جامعة الخرطوم


----------



## gc2003 (13 يناير 2009)

انا احتاج لتحميل برامج vissim visum and AMPEL thank u


----------



## nowara83 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ايها الزميل العزيز انا ايضا اعمل في هندسة المرور منذ 3 سنوات و احب ان نكون اصدقاء و المشاركه في العلم و المعلومات انا اخذت دورة في *vissim visum و بامكاني ارسال الملخصات لك و لكن الحصول على البرنامج مستحيل دون دنجل و السلام عليكم*


----------



## mfalahxp (26 سبتمبر 2009)

يرجى ارسال الملخصات مع وجهة نظرك بالبرنامج والفائدة منهما مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## alihamza (22 أكتوبر 2009)

انا أود عمل ماجستر في هندسة المرور عن طريقة البحث أرجو الإفادة ممن لدية خبرة في هذا المجال


----------



## iaia2100 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على افادتكم لناااااااا


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (19 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس قحطان (23 يناير 2010)

*ياليت ترسل الملخصات*



nowara83 قال:


> السلام عليكم ايها الزميل العزيز انا ايضا اعمل في هندسة المرور منذ 3 سنوات و احب ان نكون اصدقاء و المشاركه في العلم و المعلومات انا اخذت دورة في *vissim visum و بامكاني ارسال الملخصات لك و لكن الحصول على البرنامج مستحيل دون دنجل و السلام عليكم*


 

جزاك الله خيراً وياليت ترسل الملخصات بأسرع وقت
وشكراَ


----------



## تامر. (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
أنا أعمل أيضاً في مجال هندسة المرور منذ عدة سنوات
لكن أحتاج كذلك إلى اكتساب خبرة في برامج التحليل الخاصة به 
أتمنى ممن لديه هذه الخبرة يدلنا على كيفية اكتسابها
وشكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ناصر حمادي (11 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم . شكرا على هذة النافذه الي تعطينها فرصه في التواصل .
انا من المهتمين في هندسة الطرق والنقل . هل ممكن تحميل الملخصات الخاصه ببرنامج visum and vissim .
شكرا على كل شي .


----------



## مواهب1 (19 فبراير 2010)

عندما تجد ابعث لى


----------



## عبدالله ناجع (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*




*​


----------



## ahmed dagher (28 أبريل 2010)

الاخوه الاعزاء مشروع التخرج الخاص بي في النقل والمرور واريد اية معلومات او دراسات عن النقل والمرور والنقل متعدد الوسائط


----------



## تامر. (29 أبريل 2010)

إخوتي الأعزاء المهتمين بهندسة النقل والمرور
بخصوص الدورة الجديدة التي يقيمها منتدى المساحة والطرق
فقد تواصلت مع المشرف الفاضل دفع الله حمدان بخصوص إضافة مواضيع تختص بهندسة النقل والمرور
وأفاد بأن (مواضيع النقل والمرور لها الاولوية لانها نادرة في هذا المنتدي)
فنأمل من الزملاء التعاون والمشاركة بما لديهم لكي تعم الاستفادة في هذا المجال .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t189535.html

وكل الشكر لأخينا (مهندس طرق ومرور) على المبادرة الطيبة .


----------



## pinklolo (31 يوليو 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته _
_انا مسرورة جدا اني وجدت قسم يهتم بهذه الدراسة انا درست هندسة مدنية واتخصصت في هندسة الطرق وعندي رغبة اني اعمل ماستر في هندسة المرور انا من السودان وحابه اسال الاخ مهندس طرق عن كيفية التقديم في جامعة الحرطوم مع اني سمعت انه ما فيها هدا المجال أرجو الافادة , وانا كان مشروع تخرجي من الباكلاريوس عن هندسة المرور عن ادخال نظام المترو في الخرطوم بصدد حل مشكلة الازدحام المروري واخذت امتياز على المشروع وكذلك حصلت على جائزة الابداع العلمي على مستوى السودان كافضل مشروع تخرج في مجال الهندسة المدنية لعام 2008 وحابة اكمل دراسات عليا في نفس المجال كما اني سافرت الامارات للعمل بهذا المجال لكن لم اوفق ولم اتمكن من العمل في هذا المجال مما جعلني اعود للسودان والبحث عن الماستر , ازجو افادتكم شاكرة ._


----------



## مهندس الطرق (4 أغسطس 2010)

الأخت pinklolo فكرة مشروعك عن المترو جميلة وتستحق جائزة الابداع العلمي .. بالنسبة للماستر ما حتلقي في قسم الهندسة المدنية لكن شوفي معهد بحوث البناء والطرق , لو عندك فكرة محددة لرسالة الماستر ممكن تعملي الماستر عن طريق البحث , ولو عندك اي استفسارات عن الموضوع .. اتفضلي


----------



## lidco (4 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## العريجي محمد (24 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا الف الف خير ووفقك في عمل الخير*​


----------



## سمر سوريا (1 يونيو 2011)

لوسمحتم أنا أحصر بحث ماجستير عن السرعة العملية v85على الطرق ذات الحارتين من يعرف اسماء مراجع أو كتب يوافيني بها .... ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## aissam18 (11 أغسطس 2011)

salam 3alaykom. hal yomkin an torssil ilaya hadihi lmolakhaassat wa laka jazil achokr 
[email protected]


----------



## ahmed_aam (12 أغسطس 2011)

ده لينك لبرنامح سينكور 6 
http://www.mediafire.com/?0l5ctgaydd531lr

ليا عند حضرتك سؤالين بعد اذنك
انا لسه دفعة 2011 و هسجل ماجستر في الطرق ان شاء الله بس بصراحة خايف و قلقان لان زمايل كتير ليا بيقولولي اشتغل الاول احسن او سافر و الخبرة هتفيدك احسن من انك تكمل دراسات دلواتي

تاني سؤال هو خاص بمجال الطرق هل فعلا الفنيات فيه قليلة و الاحسن اني اخد خبرة في الخرسانه الاول يا ريت تساعدوني


----------

